# Stephens County ( Toccoa ) Post Here !



## sid52j (Sep 5, 2014)

Let us know what's going on in Stephens County

Plots are in, a few pictures of small bucks and quite a few does.


----------



## sid52j (Sep 5, 2014)

*Nice Buck 1/4/14*

Hope he is still hanging around !


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 24, 2014)

My father hunted a few days, but didn't see any deer.  Like everywhere else, there is food everywhere.  I scouted a little and found some recent beds and droppings, but it'll definitely be a hard season until the food runs out.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 12, 2014)

Sid which part of the county are you hunting in?  I hunt west of Toccoa some and  have been seeing lots of does the few times I got to go.  There are tons of acorns and all the deer I saw were just walking on the cooler mornings we had none were eating even though I had lots of white oaks falling where I was sitting.


----------



## sid52j (Oct 13, 2014)

Off Brookhaven Circle


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 19, 2014)

Heard 4 shots Sat and none up until 10 am today when I left and no deer sightings.  For a beautiful day, the only active animals were the snakes!


----------



## sid52j (Oct 22, 2014)

*Slow slow slow*

Hunted Fri night, Sat, and Sun. 1 small 6 point walked below my stand Sun am, let him walk


----------



## mgragg61 (Jan 3, 2015)

if you want to kill a deer, you better find another county! stephens co. is pathetically poor for deer population! seen 4 deer all season and none legal. i need to add that i only hunt CNF. very lonely place, the squirrels even left it for greener pastures!


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 19, 2015)

That's funny cause I got a wall thst says ur wrong


----------



## bowhunterJason79 (Mar 29, 2015)

*hey*

i live in lavonia,ga. does anyone know if there is land to lease in Stephen,or franklin counties or clubs? call or txt me if you do 706-201-2802


----------

